# Denon DCT-R1 tuner conversion VICTORY



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I have had the DCT-R1 for some time and I was looking for any information on how you convert the unit tuner to us frequencies. I could not get anything for technical info for the unit.
So I happened across a unit on ebay that had US tuning. I could not resist, I bought it.
Two days work, and I have converted the JDM tuner to a US frequency tuner. I documented al the changes for my future reference. I think this is a good unit, worthy of the time and effort it took to convert. I could have bought the new tuner, but it cost $87.50 and it is not in stock, so I did it the hard way and converted the JDM tuner to the us specs. The unit works excellent, very good sensitivity across the band, AM and FM. The old screw driver in the antenna lead works perfect to check receiver sensitivity. 
Now it is on to the DCT-A1 unit, and that will ne another fun unit to convert, That unit is a copper chassis, and it sounds good to me.
Anyone interested in getting your unit converted let me know. I will be happy to convert your unit for you.


----------

